# Season Finale: Lakers @ Blazers



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>

Season Finale: Game #82































Los Angeles Lakers (34-47, 5th Pacific) 

@









Portland Trail Blazers (26-55, 5th Northwest) 

Wednesday, Apr. 20, 7:00pm
at Trail Blazers
TV: NBALP, KCAL
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330

Lakers Probable Starting Lineup:






































PG: Chucky Atkins - 13.5 PPG, 2.4 RPG, 4.3 APG
SG: Kobe Bryant - 27.4 PPG, 6.0 RPG, 6.1 APG
SF: Luke Walton - 3.2 PPG, 2.3 RPG, 1.5 APG
PF: Jumaine Jones - 7.6 PPG, 5.2 RPG, 0.8 APG
C : Chris Mihm - 9.8 PPG, 6.6 RPG, 0.7 APG

Blazers Probable Starting Lineup:






































PG: Sebastian Telfair - 6.5 PPG, 1.5 RPG, 3.0 APG
SG: Damon Stoudamire - 15.9 PPG, 3.8 RPG, 5.7 APG
SF: Ruben Patterson - 11.4 PPG, 3.9 RPG, 1.9 APG
PF: Shareef Abdur-Rahim - 17.1 PPG, 7.5 RPG, 2.1 APG
C : Joel Przybilla - 6.3 PPG, 7.7 RPG, 1.0 APG

Lakers Bench:






































PF: Brian Cook - 6.5 PPG, 3.0 RPG, 0.5 APG
SF: Devean George - 6.8 PPG, 3.5 RPG, 0.9 APG
PF: Brian Grant - 3.8 PPG, 3.8 RPG, 0.5 APG
PF: Slava Medvedenko - 3.8 PPG, 1.9 RPG, 0.3 APG
PG: Sasha Vujacic - 3.0 PPG, 1.8 RPG, 1.3 APG

Blazers Bench:
























SF: Darius Miles - 12.4 PPG, 4.6 RPG, 2.1 APG
PF: Travis Outlaw - 5.2 PPG, 2.0 RPG, 0.5 APG
PF: Viktor Khryapa - 4.2 PPG, 3.3 RPG, 0.7 APG

Injuries:








Los Angeles Lakers
Tierre Brown - Left Knee Tendinitis
Lamar Odom - Shoulder Surgery
Tony Bobbitt - Sprained Right Ankle
Portland Trail Blazers
Zack Randolph - Bruised left knee
Nick Van Exel - Arthritic left knee









Vlade Divac: 
Suspended without pay for the final 2 games of the 
season for elbowing Mavericks center Shawn Bradley.























</center>

Yeah I could have made it better but oh wells!


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

This should be the last time we ever have to see Chucky Atkins' ugly mug in a Laker uniform. Oh, and the Lakers better lose this game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Sebastian Telfair should have the game of his short career. Kobe with a three pointer at the buzzer to send the game into overtime. Then another to win the game in OT.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

Locke said:


> This should be the last time we ever have to see Chucky Atkins' ugly mug in a Laker uniform. Oh, and the Lakers better lose this game.


here here.


Today ends a very long, frustrating year for us true Laker fans. The bandwagoners jumped off a long time ago. 

Hopefully, Buss learns his lesson and realizes the Lakers don't always sell themselves and he gets out there and reminds people(players) how attractive being a Laker is.

Hopefully, Kupchak realizes he can not continue to sit on his hands and earn a free paycheck. The man should be literally sweating from how hard he needs to work this off-season.

Hopefully, Kobe realizes he needs some help and stops freezing out teammates and becomes the all around NBA superstar we believe him to be.

Last thing...go Blazers! Lottery balls rule!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

_One second possibly remain to the end of the season, out to Kobe, *Stu Screams* He did it again._


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Gotta end this season with a positive note and blow out the Blazers by 40 points!!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ghiman said:


> Gotta end this season with a positive note and blow out the Blazers by 40 points!!!!


Mahahahahahah :biggrin:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Ghiman said:


> Gotta end this season with a positive note and blow out the Blazers by 40 points!!!!


Wouldn't ending the season on a positive note be losing to the Blazers, having the Warriors and Raptors win and then lucking out and getting the 8th pick? :yes:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Wouldn't ending the season on a positive note be losing to the Blazers, having the Warriors and Raptors win and then lucking out and getting the 8th pick? :yes:



if that happens.....THAT WOULD BE *edited*........... AWSOME

Don't do that.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

lets end this season with a blowout win. Kobe drops 70


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i say we beat the blazers on 420 by 8 points :biggrin:


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

Lets Go Blazers!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Toronto lost. :curse: 

Here's to hoping the Warriors beat Utah! :cheers:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

This nightmare of a season is finally over!:banana: Props to all the posters who stuck around, we know who the bandwagoners are now.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

HallOfFamer said:


> This nightmare of a season is finally over!:banana: Props to all the posters who stuck around, we know who the bandwagoners are now.


I'm going to have to totally re-do my sig seeing as how half the people in it don't even come around anymore.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

HallOfFamer said:


> This nightmare of a season is finally over!:banana: Props to all the posters who stuck around, we know who the bandwagoners are now.


chuch


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LMAO Sasha is funny!


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

:rotf: @ Darius Miles!


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Hey, what the hell's going on here?? Portland's supposed to win this game. :upset:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

All of a sudden, we look like a real team again! :clap: 

Come to think of it, it really wouldn't matter whether the Warriors picked 9 and we picked 10 because they won't be taking a PG anyway. Although, we would have a higher chance of getting #1.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

We are winning.. I know.. Does it really matter? Not really to me.. I just wanna see them end the year with a win :laugh:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> All of a sudden, we look like a real team again! :clap:
> 
> Come to think of it, it really wouldn't matter whether the Warriors picked 9 and we picked 10 because they won't be taking a PG anyway. Although, we would have a higher chance of getting #1.


They could possibly take Taft though. Grrrrrr...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Actually dont worry.. We'll end up losing.. Except they can win :rofl:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Damn, they just having the 10th worst record gives us 11 ping pong balls (1.1% chance of winning the lotto). #9 would net 16 balls. But still, go for #9!


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Locke, add me to your club


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I guess Atkins is going out with a bang. Where did Travis Outlaw come from , nah I know its just that he looks like a real player.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:jawdrop:

Telfair.. WOW!

Ha is tearing the Lakers up..

Ha a 3 second violation the Lakers..

Season ticking away..


----------



## LJD (Nov 27, 2004)

How could ANY of you be hoping for us to lose...man, **** the draft!!! Lets win this!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LJD said:


> How could ANY of you be hoping for us to lose...man, **** the draft!!! Lets win this!


How can you win a game when Telfair is dropping dimes all over the court and Ha is (ha)ving a ha(ell) of a g(ha)me.. :biggrin:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ha another 3 second violation.. hah!!!

EMPTY THE BENCH!!!! :laugh:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Damn Ha can play. He's alittle slow. But then again we make every post player look good.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha :rofl:


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

LJD said:


> How could ANY of you be hoping for us to lose...man, **** the draft!!! Lets win this!


Okay, would you rather beat the Blazers or have a higher percentage (albeit still _very_ slim) of drafting Andrew Bogut?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:jawdrop:

Sexxxxy Blazer dancer :drool:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Telfair having a great night.. Nice way to send Atkins out!

WTF IS KOBE DOING? :curse:

You know the season is over when Kobe Bryant gets mad at Viktor Khryapa?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ha come on.. give Kobe the bucket :curse:

:jawdrop:

Holy wow.. an OOP.. and the foul..


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Drewbs said:


> Locke, add me to your club


Aiight.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Telfair stolen by DG
DG miss 3..
Krap jumper.. 100-97 POR
Kobe OMG Reverse layup.. 100-99 POR
Frahm offensive foul.. 3:36 left in the season (unless OT)
Kobe jumper off the glass.. 101-100 LAL
Patterson fouled by JJ.. 3:05 left


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Rube ft good.. 101-101
Rube ft good.. 102-101 POR
Kobe miss jumper.. 
Rube miss layup.. DG Board
Rube steals from Kobe..
Frahm miss three.. Ha O baord.. Ha putback.. 104-101 POR
1:45 left


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Damn getting schooled by Ha. Gotta trade Mihm just for that. Getting outscored by Ha for Mihm has gotta be a nightmare. 

I want Ha.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Locke said:


> Aiight.


cool, thanks.



Brian34Cook said:


> :jawdrop:
> 
> Telfair.. WOW!


Chucky. Atkins.

Please trade this scrub!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe 360 degree offensive foul on Krap..
Rube misses.. JJ Board
1:00 left
Kobe miss 3.. Krap board
Shotclock violation Portland.. 31.6 left


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe fouled by Patterson goin for steal..
Kobe ft good.. 104-102 POR
Kobe ft good.. 104-103 POR
30:0 left
Outlaw layup.. 106-103 POR
7.1 LEFT


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Can Kobe tie it again like last season.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Krap and Kobe jumpball.. Ball game.. Unless somethin crazy happens..

Krap wins the tap..

Season..

Nice win for the young guys in Portland..

Your welcome everyone! :banana:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

It's finally over!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Me and kobe are drinking beers as we speak


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

At the end there I actually started hoping we'd win........ah well, heads or tails?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

That was a lot of time wasted on game thread's.. Oh well.. it was worth it


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Fitting way to end a nightmare season. 

Coach quits, Kobe gets hurt, Odom gets hurt, Malone doesn't come back, Divac gets hurt, Atkins scores alot but plays league's worst defense, Butler stumbles at the end of the season, Mihm disappears after the 1st game of the season. 

I wanna erase this Lakers season from my memory. 

In 3-4 years I'm gonna act like this season didn't happen. 

Major changes needed everyone not named Kobe's head is on the chopping block or shopping block. 

I've enjoyed being here with you all, true Lakers fans. 

Well now all there's left is the evil 5 month's of speculation on what are our next moves will be and how good we will be next year.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Typical.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Go Warriors!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> Fitting way to end a nightmare season.
> 
> Coach quits, Kobe gets hurt, Odom gets hurt, Malone doesn't come back, Divac gets hurt, Atkins scores alot but plays league's worst defense, Butler stumbles at the end of the season, Mihm disappears after the 1st game of the season.
> 
> ...



With 5 months of changes coming up I'm sure we will have 5 months of "Kobe ran (insert player here) out of town."


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Laker Freak said:


> With 5 months of changes coming up I'm sure we will have 5 months of "Kobe ran (insert player here) out of town."


Yeah. Hopefully it will start tomorrow, because it's the first day we can officially trade. Has any team actually completed a trade before or during the playoffs? That would be cool.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Damn Jim Gray dissing Kobe on tv. Saying while interviewing the Suns owner saying when did you decide to get out of the Kobe thing. 

The way he phrased it was bad. 

When Kobe gets some help I'm gonna talk alot of trash because Kobe has taken alot of hits for things he had no control over. They are making everything thats happened with the Lakers Kobe's fault. 

Putting it all on him so when we turn it around I want it all put on Kobe the other way.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I cant look into the future or even past a day but I'll be here in the offseason.. I'll be here more if somehow Deron gets drafted by the Lakers.. I'll be here if Cook gets traded or waived.. I'll be here through the SPL.. Training Camp.. Exhibition Games.. You name it.. I'm almost certain I'll have game thread's next year and I'll try to improve them as I thought they were bad this year. I c uld have done better..


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> Fitting way to end a nightmare season.
> 
> Coach quits, Kobe gets hurt, Odom gets hurt, Malone doesn't come back, Divac gets hurt, Atkins scores alot but plays league's worst defense, Butler stumbles at the end of the season, Mihm disappears after the 1st game of the season.
> 
> ...


*
WE ARE LAKERNATION*

PLAYOFFS NEXT YEAR: IM GONNA PREDICT WE MAKE It HANDS DOWN


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> I cant look into the future or even past a day but I'll be here in the offseason.. I'll be here more if somehow Deron gets drafted by the Lakers.. I'll be here if Cook gets traded or waived.. I'll be here through the SPL.. Training Camp.. Exhibition Games.. You name it.. I'm almost certain I'll have game thread's next year and I'll try to improve them as I thought they were bad this year. I c uld have done better..


THANKS FOR THE THREADS PAL


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Warriors win. We will either have the 9th or 10th best chance to land the #1 pick. This basically means we will either have the 9th or 10th pick in the draft.

Come on 50-50 luck.....give us #9!!!!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

BTW...the alley-oop dunk from Atkins to Kobe was one of the SICKEST dunks from Kobe I have ever seen. I rank it up there with the Howard dunk and the dunk over Yao. His head was at the rim and he overpowered Khryapa to throw it down.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> I cant look into the future or even past a day but I'll be here in the offseason.. I'll be here more if somehow Deron gets drafted by the Lakers.. I'll be here if Cook gets traded or waived.. I'll be here through the SPL.. Training Camp.. Exhibition Games.. You name it.. I'm almost certain I'll have game thread's next year and I'll try to improve them as I thought they were bad this year. I c uld have done better..


Thanks for all your hard work over the past 2 years. It does not go unappreciated.


----------



## LJD (Nov 27, 2004)

I always hope for the Lakers to win, I know it's better this way but I don't care. Oh and thank you for all your hard work Brian34Cook, you make awesome game threads and it's appreciated.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> I cant look into the future or even past a day but I'll be here in the offseason.. I'll be here more if somehow Deron gets drafted by the Lakers.. I'll be here if Cook gets traded or waived.. I'll be here through the SPL.. Training Camp.. Exhibition Games.. You name it.. I'm almost certain I'll have game thread's next year and I'll try to improve them as I thought they were bad this year. I c uld have done better..


"Just call my name and I'll be there...." :biggrin: Nice to know you're not bailing on us anytime soon. Keep up the great work man. We (Laker fans) are in this together.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

wow, what happened to Sasha ? :eek8: 

2-25 from the field in the last 3 games


----------



## tatahbenitez (Jun 18, 2004)

italianBBlover said:


> wow, what happened to Sasha ? :eek8:
> 
> 2-25 from the field in the last 3 games


Sasha is emulating the leader of the team...Kobe Bryant.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Props to Brian34Cook for the game threads. Nice to hear you'll be sticking around more.

Finally the end of an atrocious season by Laker standards. Now, a busy offseason is all I ask for.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

bring on the ping-pong balls!!!! Lottery here we come!


----------

